# Some Night Shots



## AE35Unit (Dec 8, 2008)

I met up with a friend on deviantart.com last night to take some night shots in my town. It was fun!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 8, 2008)

Some more


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 8, 2008)

*Huh??*

Oh Heck, this was supposed to go Photos of the day, not a new thread!!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 9, 2008)

Verrry nice


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks fox!
Now how do I move them to Photos of the Day?


----------

